# Your Fav Body Pic At The Mo...?



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

im being an absolute shameless pic whore but just ended my cycle and love the way my back looks....as i said blatant pic whoring but im chuffed

:thumb:

whats you fav body pic at the mo?....come on..time to show off:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

me looking watery and boated on cycle lol :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

i see sum shavin rash there on ur chest sizar


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> i see sum shavin rash there on ur chest sizar


Yes mate shaving is a B!TCH i get it


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

my current avatar  im too proud of it hehe


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> me looking watery and boated on cycle lol :laugh:


...lookin good pal:thumbup1:



sizar said:


> Yes mate shaving is a B!TCH i get it


...2 mins in the shower pal.. :thumbup1:



russforever said:


> my current avatar  im too proud of it hehe


 :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ps...everyone get their pics up before weeman see's this... :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

lol Yeah get lazy with shaving lol but i have to .. damn i need a tan too ...


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

sizar said:


> lol Yeah get lazy with shaving lol but i have to .. damn i need a tan too ...


not the only one:laugh:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i was thinking of runing some taning stuff that can't remember the name.. save the hassle from going to bloody taning shops


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> lol Yeah get lazy with shaving lol but i have to .. damn i need a tan too ...


get a spary one...takes 10mins..no mess...no mistakes:thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Probz my latest 2. Not ripped to shreds, but lean-ish. Im happy with that.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> get a spary one...takes 10mins..no mess...no mistakes:thumb:


How long does it last m8? and do you got like orange?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> get a spary one...takes 10mins..no mess...no mistakes:thumb:


but it comes off .. i want something that lasts you know .. the injectable stuff .. mataloen or something sorry about the spelling.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Probz my latest 2. Not ripped to shreds, but lean-ish. Im happy with that.


great chest:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> im being an absolute shameless pic whore but just ended my cycle and love the way my back looks....as i said blatant pic whoring but im chuffed
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> whats you fav body pic at the mo?....come on..time to show off:lol: :lol:


backs came on leaps and bounds Thomas :thumbup1:



Pelayo said:


> ps...everyone get their pics up before weeman see's this... :lol: :lol:


too late:whistling:

Found this the other night,old pic,two days out frm a show,looking like a 12 year old junkie lmao


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> but it comes off .. i want something that lasts you know .. the injectable stuff .. mataloen or something sorry about the spelling.


...u showin off now with ur injecting skills.. :lol:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Melanotan still requires Uv exposure - So sun beds at this time of year are a must. Not that i've used the stuff lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> great chest:thumb:


Cheers, I find most things bring up quite well. I've got a wee waist, quite a big chest & arms. Shoulders are quite wide and legs thick. Only pain in the @rse thing for me is my traps are a pain in the @rse to bring right up, same slightly with rear delts.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ...u showin off now with ur injecting skills.. :lol:


honestly i sh!t me self the 1st time i done it .. couple of weeks ago .. but that it got easier .. aparently the tan from that lasts few months so i think is worth it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

weeman said:


> backs came on leaps and bounds Thomas :thumbup1:
> 
> too late:whistling:
> 
> Found this the other night,old pic,two days out frm a show,looking like a 12 year old junkie lmao


 your nearly as good as i was,i think i had the edge on you.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> Melanotan still requires Uv exposure - So sun beds at this time of year are a must. Not that i've used the stuff lol


Yeah but it does help more than just sun bed alone tho .. otherwise no one would use it lol ..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> backs came on leaps and bounds Thomas :thumbup1:
> 
> too late:whistling:
> 
> Found this the other night,old pic,two days out frm a show,looking like a 12 year old junkie lmao


cheers Bri...weird how i used to think this pic was good....glad i kept it 2 compare.....u do look pretty young in that pic.. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> How long does it last m8? and do you got like orange?


fake bake to spray tanning...takes 10-12 mins...full body...last for about 4-5days...no smell...no orange in...looks like ur holiday colour...adapts to ur natural tanning colour:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Probz my latest 2. Not ripped to shreds, but lean-ish. Im happy with that.


hey mate you look pretty good,excellent:thumbup1:



GHS said:


> View attachment 36653
> 
> 
> View attachment 36654
> ...


you fkn tank:rockon:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> fake bake to spray tanning...takes 10-12 mins...full body...last for about 4-5days...no smell...no orange in...looks like ur holiday colour...adapts to ur natural tanning colour:thumbup1:


Hmm I might look into that actually. Cheers m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> View attachment 36653
> 
> 
> View attachment 36654
> ...


 :thumb: ..awesome pal


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

weeman said:


> hey mate you look pretty good,excellent:thumbup1:


Catching up with you bro. lol joking.

Not bad considering im natty  , and 20 and trained for about 2 years.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bri...post your back pic...its feckin amazing!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

& @ weeman impressive, boulder shoulders defo. Always looking ripped haha.

GHS your a big mofo, wondered what if you did not go into the army and continued a bodybuilding way of a life how big you would actually get, would be pretty insane tbh.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Catching up with you bro. lol joking.
> 
> Not bad considering im natty  , and 20 and trained for about 2 years.


 Same age as me but I've got another years training under my belt...

Look at what you could be like if you were on gear


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Ghs reminds me of a young Markus Ruhl/Current Brock Lesnar


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

GHS said:


> Same age as me but I've got another years training under my belt...
> 
> Look at what you could be like if you were on gear


Lol true, i'll consider it eventually, wanted to try a natty show and see how I bid.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Same age as me but I've got another years training under my belt...
> 
> Look at what you could be like if you were on gear


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ....GHS...were would we be without ur humour.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> Ghs reminds me of a young Markus Ruhl/Current Brock Lesnar


 :lol:

Bloody hell mate I wouldn't go that far.

But cheers for the compliment.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ....GHS...were would we be without ur humour.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


...Stuck with your humour, and a weejie humour is something we defo do not want :lol:

kidding brother  .


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ....GHS...were would we be without ur humour.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

He knows im pulling his leg.

Fair dues to the lad for staying natty,

Couple years more training, get some tren and test inside him and watch him become a 19st monster.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> ...Stuck with your humour, and a weejie humour is something we defo do not want :lol:
> 
> kidding brother  .


 :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:......double shot on each t.it..:laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:......double shot on each t.it..:laugh:


Mate i'll crush your head between my cleavage :lol: .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> He knows im pulling his leg.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the napz :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Don't forget the napz :whistling:


 And dat der cell tech....

The perfect roider stack


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Mate i'll crush your head between my cleavage :lol: .


...and you'll end up with a pearl necklace... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blutak (Jul 6, 2009)

probably this one but need to start adding size soon!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

blutak said:


> probably this one but need to start adding size soon!!


 Looking nice and lean mate well doen :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> Bri...post your back pic...its feckin amazing!!


 :whistling:

found a different one,was taken same night as last pic,about 3 years ago


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

blutak said:


> probably this one but need to start adding size soon!!


:thumbup1:looking nice lean there mate,good detail going on in the back


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

weeman said:


> :whistling:
> 
> found a different one,was taken same night as last pic,about 3 years ago


 F*cking hell Bri!!!!

Thats amazingly shredded.

Without Tan or SHow lighting I don't think I've seen a back that ripped before???


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

GHS said:


> And dat der cell tech....
> 
> The perfect roider stack


Cell tech works mate:

http://www.datderecelltech.com/datdereadvertisement.jpg

http://www.datderecelltech.com/yepyep1fb8.jpg

:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> :whistling:
> 
> found a different one,was taken same night as last pic,about 3 years ago


love it...esp ur lower back...looks like a 6 pac...lol

how do u get that?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Cell tech works mate:
> 
> http://www.datderecelltech.com/datdereadvertisement.jpg
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Not seen that before haha


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Fk sake weeman lol, your backs got a six pack lol. Proud.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

come on lads we dont need to give weeman any more oppertunity to splash his photos about do me.

Plus it always makes me jelouse as ****.

Weeman ure bets pic was the one you had as ure avi other week very tanned one looked like taken in front room or something almost a quarter turn or sumit if i remember right. one of the best pics i have ever seen and i mean that full stop.

ill climb back out of his **** now


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GHS said:


> F*cking hell Bri!!!!
> 
> Thats amazingly shredded.
> 
> Without Tan or SHow lighting I don't think I've seen a back that ripped before???





Pelayo said:


> love it...esp ur lower back...looks like a 6 pac...lol
> 
> how do u get that?


lol cheers peeps 

dont know how i got it Pel,odd thing is its there year round,even if i get really fat it still pings thru,wish my upper back was as good! all in good time i guess 

Rams is the same,niether of us have a clue what we have done to get xmas tree so prominent.

Apart from the bumming each other at odd angles in a car.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

WEEMAN YOUR SH*T

Just had to isult you mate because I've licked your arsse too much


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> lol cheers peeps
> 
> dont know how i got it Pel,odd thing is its there year round,even if i get really fat it still pings thru,wish my upper back was as good! all in good time i guess
> 
> ...


whats ur back routine?....(out of the car):laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Fk sake weeman lol, your backs got a six pack lol. Proud.





hilly said:


> come on lads we dont need to give weeman any more oppertunity to splash his photos about do me.
> 
> Plus it always makes me jelouse as ****.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

you mean this one :whistling:










:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GHS said:


> WEEMAN YOUR SH*T
> 
> Just had to isult you mate because I've licked your arsse too much


 :lol: :lol::lol:LMFAO



Pelayo said:


> whats ur back routine?....(out of the car):laugh:


lol it varies mate,rack deads,dumbell rows,machine iso row,close grip pulldown,shoulder grip pulldown,bb row,chins,some sort of variety of 3-4 of those each session


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> you mean this one :whistling:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Absolutely jacked. Killer size haha.

Tbh weeman's whored this thread to much, :ban:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> ^Absolutely jacked. Killer size haha.
> 
> Tbh weeman's whored this thread to much, :ban:


had to do it before JW or Zara got here:lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> you mean this one :whistling:
> 
> ...


I fkn hate how good your arms look in that pic:cursing:

Only pic I currently have of me that I am willing to post, still got a long long way to go:mad:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

StephenC said:


> I fkn hate how good your arms look in that pic:cursing:
> 
> Only pic I currently have of me that I am willing to post, still got a long long way to go:mad:


your quads are massive mate,speaking from seeing them just a few nights ago,they are gnr be awesome when they are peeled:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

StephenC said:


> I fkn hate how good your arms look in that pic:cursing:
> 
> Only pic I currently have of me that I am willing to post, still got a long long way to go:mad:


...one day you will be as big as the guy in the corner at the window.. :lol:

legs are good pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> ^Absolutely jacked. Killer size haha.
> 
> Tbh weeman's whored this thread to much, :ban:


...i did warn yeeze... :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha weeman thats the ****er


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> your quads are massive mate,speaking from seeing them just a few nights ago,they are gnr be awesome when they are peeled:thumbup1:


Aww shucks, cheers mate:tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> had to do it before JW or Zara got here:lol: :lol:


TOOOO LATE... 

I like this one cos it looks a bit arty pmsl.... :tongue:










And I like these ones...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i like them ones too.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking good zara  .

My pal said he seen you in the gym, training biceps I think?.


----------



## typhoon (Aug 5, 2009)

first pic i have posted so if it doesnt work ill have to try again, but this ws taken the other day,

looking lil podgy due to being bulking for 6weeks pretty heavy but liking the shape thats coming from lots of heavy low rep stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...side shot.....im workin on the post cycle tum tum....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Couple of my faves

1 at the brits and one 4 weeks out


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DB said:


> Couple of my faves
> 
> 1 at the brits and one 4 weeks out


the brits pic is awesome pal.... :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

God said:


> This pic makes me look so much better than I actually am lol. Does anyone else on here think they look sh!t unless there doing a certain pose?


looking good bro keep up the good work


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

God said:


> This pic makes me look so much better than I actually am lol. Does anyone else on here think they look sh!t unless there doing a certain pose?


...yea...breathing in helps... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> the brits pic is awesome pal,nearly as good as weemans side tri.... :thumb:


fkn hell Pel,way to make the guy feel bad:lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Like my shoulders n traps they look a little decent


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> fkn hell Pel,way to make the guy feel bad:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ....shut it Jimmy..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

God said:


> Thanks. A long way to go before I'll be happy though. Hope your cycle continues to go well.


thanks mate.. so far so good .. training is good ..eating is good . and been gaining well so will see how it goes


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Linny said:


> Like my shoulders n traps they look a little decent


 :thumb: ...love the look on ur face....YOU GO GIRL:thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Linny said:


> Like my shoulders n traps they look a little decent


Very impressive linny,

are you competing this year?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> :thumb: ...love the look on ur face....YOU GO GIRL:thumb:


I take training seriously 



DB said:


> Very impressive linny,
> 
> are you competing this year?


Thanks

If I can get in good enough nick yes, nabba nw in may


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Linny said:


> Thanks
> 
> If I can get in good enough nick yes, nabba nw in may


Cool, Good luck to you, going from the pic you're in a very good place for a may show :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

DB said:


> Cool, Good luck to you, going from the pic you're in a very good place for a may show :thumb:


We shall see


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

mine is this


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Khaos said:


> mine is this


erm...wrong thread..wrong pic.. " would u suck ur own" is in the Adults Lounge..

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

awesome pic:thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> erm...wrong thread..wrong pic.. " would u suck ur own" is in the Adults Lounge..
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> awesome pic:thumb:


you sod:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

View attachment 36670


1st nabba wales 99


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^^very good^^^^


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

no,very very good


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mal said:


> no,very very good


Modest too


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

Apologies! I'm going to subject you to 3 of my photos from last summer (embarrassing pose included! :laugh: ). Since October I've been bulking a bit in preparation for attempting to get ridiculously ripped for this summer! Christmas seemed to help a bit too much with the bulk...oops!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> View attachment 36670
> 
> 
> 1st nabba wales 99


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kyl3cook said:


> Apologies! I'm going to subject you to 3 of my photos from last summer (embarrassing pose included! :laugh: ). Since October I've been bulking a bit in preparation for attempting to get ridiculously ripped for this summer! Christmas seemed to help a bit too much with the bulk...oops!


you look good pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks mate, although I think I need to do some trimming before unleashing the Bod on the public again


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Not a good pic but the only recent one I have.

8 months work. Cutting at the mo trying to get my bf into single figures.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

think this is one of my favs....shows off my hams...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

or this one for back and glute detail


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Totally awesome Avril :thumbup1:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Linny said:


> Totally awesome Avril :thumbup1:


love your avatar...is that you??


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

avril said:


> love your avatar...is that you??


Yes it's me minus trainers and hair scrapped back lol


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Fab pics Avril


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

2nd on the pics Avril.

Fav pic for me is one from last May (hope to get that condition again this year)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> 2nd on the pics Avril.
> 
> Fav pic for me is one from last May (hope to get that condition again this year)


dude you look RAW .. about to kill someone amazing condition are you coached by anyone diet training ?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

when i was dieting lol :whistling:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

no - but have gotten a lot of advice from a lot of people over the last year and a bit.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> no - but have gotten a lot of advice from a lot of people over the last year and a bit.


where do you train in east london ?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

sizar said:


> where do you train in east london ?


Muscleworks


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice one dude down berthnal green right ?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Muscleworks


best gym in the uk! gutted i now live in kent gyms are **** round er


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sizar said:


> nice one dude down berthnal green right ?


yep tuning after nandos


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i train at fort galaxy heard of it ?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah - can't fault it - great training, good atmosphere plus quite a bit cheaper than all the gyms round my work in central London (including the crappy uni gym near UCL).


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> best gym in the uk! gutted i now live in kent gyms are **** round er


 Isn't the ministry of muscle in the kent area?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> yeah - can't fault it - great training, good atmosphere plus quite a bit cheaper than all the gyms round my work in central London (including the crappy uni gym near UCL).


Yeah good stuff keep up the good work . :thumb:


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Happy with my latest back shot but o so much more work to do :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> 2nd on the pics Avril.
> 
> Fav pic for me is one from last May (hope to get that condition again this year)


 nice proportions dude. :thumbup1:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

<<<< my avatar and my back pose in my albums for me


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sizar said:


> when i was dieting lol :whistling:


 good quality sizar,nice and sharp.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

the vascularity of my delts and chest on show day, click for bigger pic


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Probably 1 of the following, recent pictures after about 1 & 1/2 years training. Pleased so far -


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Haimer said:


> Probably 1 of the following, recent pictures after about 1 & 1/2 years training. Pleased so far -


 :thumb: ...cool buddy...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gym rat said:


> the vascularity of my delts and chest on show day, click for bigger pic


awesome pal...awesome:thumb:


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

been training about a year now.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gt190 said:


> been training about a year now.


WOW! :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Either my avvy or the one on my profile page.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

MMMMMMMmmm...

Mine has to be this one from last year....

I will refrain from posting current pics as I am a big fat heffer close to 14st....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lou said:


> MMMMMMMmmm...
> 
> Mine has to be this one from last year....
> 
> I will refrain from posting current pics as I am a big fat heffer close to 14st....


That just made 90% of the males jealous:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> That just made 90% of the males jealous:lol: :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...tom yoo izz 1 nutter....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Looking good zara  .
> 
> My pal said he seen you in the gym, training biceps I think?.


Who's your mate??

Small place our gym lol....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Who's your mate??
> 
> Small place our gym lol....


Not really a good mate, but more of an associate, help him out with his training and diet etc. Darren Greens from penicuik lol. Think he only recently joined? fk knows, hes no massive or nothing. I'll rep you back


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> Not really a good mate, but more of an associate, help him out with his training and diet etc. Darren Greens from penicuik lol. Think he only recently joined? fk knows, hes no massive or nothing. I'll rep you back


Oh... theres a massive influx of young boys recently started training there all kinda late teens/20-ish... I don't know any of them. Sometimes we get that but not many stick it out for the duration lol. Theres prob a hardcore of about 20-30 or so ppl who been there for years and the rest I've no clue who they are cos they come and go lol :tongue:

I don't like it when we get loads of young lads joining.

They use all "my" weights that normally hardly ever get used :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh... theres a massive influx of young boys recently started training there all kinda late teens/20-ish... I don't know any of them. Sometimes we get that but not many stick it out for the duration lol. Theres prob a hardcore of about 20-30 or so ppl who been there for years and the rest I've no clue who they are cos they come and go lol :tongue:
> 
> I don't like it when we get loads of young lads joining.
> 
> They use all "my" weights that normally hardly ever get used :tongue: :lol:


Ah the 200lbs DBs? :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh... theres a massive influx of young boys recently started training there all kinda late teens/20-ish... I don't know any of them. Sometimes we get that but not many stick it out for the duration lol. Theres prob a hardcore of about 20-30 or so ppl who been there for years and the rest I've no clue who they are cos they come and go lol :tongue:
> 
> I don't like it when we get loads of young lads joining.
> 
> They use all "my" weights that normally hardly ever get used :tongue: :lol:


 :lol: I know what you mean, well gracemount ain't far from me, like 10-15 mile i'll come in there every day and just use all your weights when your in :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Ah the 200lbs DBs? :thumb:


Thats the ones... :lol:



SK-XO said:


> :lol: I know what you mean, well gracemount ain't far from me, like 10-15 mile *i'll come in there every day* *and just use all your weights when your in * :lol:


Not without a key you wont haha


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thats the ones... :lol:
> 
> Not without a key you wont haha


*-S-K- xO™**★* says:

here

let me borrow your key so i can get into gracemount gym?

Dazz Greens. says:

*you dont need a key you just chap the door and they will open it ask the boy if you can train there you get a key if you no him well ah said lol *

*
*

*
?* :confused1:

*
*


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

SK-XO said:


> *-S-K- xO™**★* says:
> 
> here
> 
> ...


ffs it was an off the cuff comment no need to take it so literally. I often train when there is nobody else in the gym therefor if someone came down I'd not let them in if I didn't know them.

Its not a commercial gym ie there are no staff, so if you're not a member then you have to go down while someones there and ask to train. You take your chances when you go down if theres someone there or not to let you in. Robert and Brian the owners are only there whilst they train, not all day.

There are a strictly limited number of keys in existence, and it stands to reason that you would only be given one if they know you well enough to trust you with such a thing.

Currently there are none available and there is a long waiting list of ppl they DO know wanting them when and if any become available.

In the meantime if anyone wishes to train they pitch up, take their chances one of us is there and thats it.

Oh.... and I wouldn't like to be the person who walked into that gym with a key that wasn't theirs and the owners didn't know them..... :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Coulnd't a key be cut easily though Zar?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ffs it was an off the cuff comment no need to take it so literally. I often train when there is nobody else in the gym therefor if someone came down I'd not let them in if I didn't know them.
> 
> Its not a commercial gym ie there are no staff, so if you're not a member then you have to go down while someones there and ask to train. You take your chances when you go down if theres someone there or not to let you in. Robert and Brian the owners are only there whilst they train, not all day.
> 
> ...


I didn't take it literally, and fair play lol. I was only trying to noise you up, love you really zaraaaaa :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> Coulnd't a key be cut easily though Zar?


Nope they are electronic and need to be programmed. CCTV records who comes and go's....

Plus the ppl who are given keys know the ppl who own it. Even if it were possible I don't think anyone would be stupid enough.... :wink: :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nope they are electronic and need to be programmed. CCTV records who comes and go's....
> 
> Plus the ppl who are given keys know the ppl who own it. Even if it were possible I don't think anyone would be stupid enough.... :wink: :whistling:


..diet goin well is it... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> Isn't the ministry of muscle in the kent area?


kent is huge buddy its like 1.5-2hr away

is that you in your av? if so your looking like Brock leasnor these days


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

My willie cos it's bloody massive :laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

As good as it gets at the mo :cursing:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

avril said:


> or this one for back and glute detail


love this photo,i used protan could never get this dark.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i quite like this one from last year, not ripped or owt


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bloody hell mate I wouldn't go that far.
> 
> But cheers for the compliment.


Although it kills me i'd second that ... thought it since i 1st seen ur avi tbh but dont wana get it your pants so never thought to mention it... :lol: :lol: :lol: can i get in now :wub:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

good inspiration this thread:thumbup1:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

heres a few of my faves nothing special but best shape of my life and more to come.

one in iraq ( just to show gains)is 7 years ago 3 and half years later decided wanted to be bigger as i was always skinny, and never looked back:thumb:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


awesome pic mate,, nice tan aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> kent is huge buddy its like 1.5-2hr away
> 
> is that you in your av? if so your looking like Brock leasnor these days


 Yeah pal thats me


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

This taken Monday. Very very happy with my progress recently.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bonzer said:


> This taken Monday. Very very happy with my progress recently.


i had a workout at ur gym last sunday morning .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nope they are electronic and need to be programmed. CCTV records who comes and go's....
> 
> Plus the ppl who are given keys know the ppl who own it. Even if it were possible I don't think anyone would be stupid enough.... :wink: :whistling:


Wouldnt it be better employing someone to work there? :lol:

Sounds more like a secret society..


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> My willie cos it's bloody massive :laugh:


That's what all guys with small dicks say


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> That's what all guys with small dicks say


...i'll get my coat.... :whistling:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

this has got to be mine at the moment.....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> this has got to be mine at the moment.....


trust u jeremy... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i still have the original t-shirt too....


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Nathrakh that is some quality hard work you have put in there, legs are looking huge and great forearms. I wan't your genes!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

dazsmith69, inspiration man. What supps are you on right now and how long have you been training for? Great bulk and still have an awesome cut.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Right I am now thouroughly depressed looking at this post but have decided to go one better on all you pic whores and post ones that will blow you all out of the water in a few weeks. You have been warned...standby for the scobielad.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

scobielad said:


> dazsmith69, inspiration man. What supps are you on right now and how long have you been training for? Great bulk and still have an awesome cut.


cheers 

been training for around 5 years now, protein shake and glutamine after a workout. Train 4x a week.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

daz that sounds way too easy...I'm ordering my glutamine right now and I'm going to scoff whey after every w/o. I too can be a colossus of a man!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

my fav is from the NABBA novice last november


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> my fav is from the NABBA novice last november


fancy a bum


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's a recent one, not happy at all, pure motivation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Here's a recent one, not happy at all, pure motivation.


You can upload a bigger one if you like :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> You can upload a bigger one if you like :lol:


On my iPhone pal, don't have a choice. :cool2:


----------

